# Conversation Between Two Ex-Cons



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*RAUL, IS THIS A HALF-WAY HOUSE, OR WHAT?

[attachment=53089:Coby1.jpg]

I'VE BEEN IN TWO PRISONS, HOW 'BOUT YOU?

[attachment=53090:Coby2.jpg]

I LIKE MY NEW FAMILY, RAUL

[attachment=53091:coby3.jpg]

SO NOW WHAT, RAUL? 

[attachment=53092:coby4.jpg]

NO WORRIES, LITTLE COBY. MOM WILL TAKE CARE OF US.


[attachment=53093:coby5.jpg]









*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohhhh, what a darling little boy!! Deb, I know you are so in love.....They look like they belong together!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

two ex cons....  :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb - they are waaaaayyy too cute!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

So darling...loved the captioning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Those are the cutest ex cons I've ever seen. I think they deserve a full pardon, and compensation for time served.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww they look so comfy and happy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Awww, Those two are cute as can be. Love them.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Those are two cool dudes. They know the good life when they see it.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are the sweetest ex-cons I've ever seen!! artytime: :hugging: :hugging: 

Love the story, Deb!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, what darling little convicts you have! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Two very cute and very LUCKY ex-cons!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg that first picture melts my heart :wub: the two ex-cons can break out and come to our house :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh Deb - your new inmate is adorable - he looks like a baby for a 10 year old - kind of looks like Mr San Diego himself (Sparkey !!!)

Your best jailbreaker was Sugar .... :wub: Any new news on Oliver and Sugar - I need an update ....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ May 26 2009, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781525


> Ohh Deb - your new inmate is adorable - he looks like a baby for a 10 year old - kind of looks like Mr San Diego himself (Sparkey !!!)
> 
> *Your best jailbreaker was Sugar* .... :wub: Any new news on Oliver and Sugar - I need an update ....[/B]


*YES!! That was the best break EVER*. I must say, though, Coby comes in a close second, I'll tell the story later. 

Here's our Sugar's break-out. This was the best, of the best. Also, I do have some awesome updates, on both Oliver, and Sugar.
I'll get them posted tomorrow. 

[attachment=53135:SugarII.jpg]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ May 26 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781525


> Ohh Deb - your new inmate is adorable - he looks like a baby for a 10 year old - kind of looks like Mr San Diego himself (Sparkey !!!)
> 
> Your best jailbreaker was Sugar .... :wub: Any new news on Oliver and Sugar - I need an update ....[/B]



I just spoke to Sugar (now Coco's) mom tonight (her name is also Deb!!). Sugar is doing great and they just love her to pieces. She told me that she has put on weight and has become a very social clown within their circle of friends and family. I guess the entire extended family is smitten with her to the point that now a family member is interested in adopting a Maltese of their own, so we are now talking about that!!

Peg and I keep intending to go over and visit them and see her, but life has been a little crazy recently and we just have not had the time.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ May 26 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781530


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ May 26 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781525





> Ohh Deb - your new inmate is adorable - he looks like a baby for a 10 year old - kind of looks like Mr San Diego himself (*Sparkey *!!!)
> 
> Your best jailbreaker was *Sugar *.... :wub: Any new news on Oliver and Sugar - I need an update ....[/B]



I just spoke to Sugar (now *Coco'*s) mom tonight (*her name is also Deb*!!). Sugar is doing great and they just love her to pieces. She told me that she has put on weight and has become a very social clown within their circle of friends and family. I guess the entire extended family is smitten with her to the point that now a family member is interested in adopting a Maltese of their own, so we are now talking about that!!

Peg and I keep intending to go over and visit them and see her, but life has been a little crazy recently and we just have not had the time.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL ~ So we had *Sugar*, whom I called *Sparkey* (Sugar didn't suit her, she was full of it), her name was changed to *Coco*, after I had a *Coco*, and I'm the "other" *Deb* ~ LOL

Good Lord, no wonder I'm confused. I can't even remember my own dog's names ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey Steve, remember the confusion between Snowy and Winter ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh I am so glad that is a good story ...with a great end - to think that they thought she had issues. :shocked: 
Hey Steve - I believe Deb has a few malts for adoption .. with or without eyeballs ??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ May 27 2009, 01:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781547


> Ohhh I am so glad that is a good story ...with a great end - *to think that they thought she had issues*. :shocked:
> Hey Steve - I believe Deb has a few malts for adoption .. *with or without eyeballs* ?? [/B]



*Can you believe Sugar was to be put down for being aggressive? God, what is wrong with people?
Good heavens, your lovely daughter is the one who handed her over to me. And little Sugar was 
adopted in no time, to the perfect home. 

Oh, they all have eyeballs, if the adoptive home prefers them ~ LOL

[attachment=53137:Billy.jpg]*


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Here's LBB - comes with "eyeball" option :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I love that little boy so much ... :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ May 26 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781547


> Ohhh I am so glad that is a good story ...with a great end - to think that they thought she had issues. :shocked:
> Hey Steve - I believe Deb has a few malts for adoption .. with or without eyeballs ?? [/B]



We have 7 right now and Peg tells me if we get another one, **I** will be living at the dog pound... so I think I'll pass right now... :shocked:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 26 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781544


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ May 26 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781530





> QUOTE (LennaBella @ May 26 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781525





> Ohh Deb - your new inmate is adorable - he looks like a baby for a 10 year old - kind of looks like Mr San Diego himself (*Sparkey *!!!)
> 
> Your best jailbreaker was *Sugar *.... :wub: Any new news on Oliver and Sugar - I need an update ....[/B]



I just spoke to Sugar (now *Coco'*s) mom tonight (*her name is also Deb*!!). Sugar is doing great and they just love her to pieces. She told me that she has put on weight and has become a very social clown within their circle of friends and family. I guess the entire extended family is smitten with her to the point that now a family member is interested in adopting a Maltese of their own, so we are now talking about that!!

Peg and I keep intending to go over and visit them and see her, but life has been a little crazy recently and we just have not had the time.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL ~ So we had *Sugar*, whom I called *Sparkey* (Sugar didn't suit her, she was full of it), her name was changed to *Coco*, after I had a *Coco*, and I'm the "other" *Deb* ~ LOL

Good Lord, no wonder I'm confused. I can't even remember my own dog's names ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey Steve, remember the confusion between Snowy and Winter ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep!! LOL!!

I can't really laugh though Deb as I remember all too clearly that I was royally confused a few weeks ago about what dogs you had or were talking about. Heck... I don't EVEN remember that... :wacko1: :smilie_tischkante: 

The up side to all of this is if I get Alzheimer's, no one will notice a difference...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

SO ADORABLE!!!! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ May 27 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781909


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ May 26 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781547





> Ohhh I am so glad that is a good story ...with a great end - to think that they thought she had issues. :shocked:
> Hey Steve - I believe Deb has a few malts for adoption .. with or without eyeballs ?? [/B]



We have 7 right now and Peg tells me if we get another one, **I** will be living at the dog pound... so I think I'll pass right now... :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]

who knows - the dog house might give you more room at night to sleep! :biggrin:


----------

